#ubuntu-ch 2015-10-16
<drakonslayor> hi wondering if someone can help me out
<drakonslayor> trying to increase the txpower on my wifi card with iwconfig mon0 txpower #... with no result, it doesn't tell it is or isn't a command and there seems to be no change in the txpower dBm
<drakonslayor> any ideas?
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-16
<LooCfur> anyine here?
<LooCfur> someone claims to have an emergency in swizterland, I can't tell if it all adds up or not
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-17
<tony_> 17.04有人试过了吗？
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-20
<Tribaal> It's quiet in here :)
<Tribaal> WaVeR: are you still alive? I'm back in CH again, where are people hanging out these days?
<tarzeau> between zurich hoengg and brugg ag, here
<tarzeau> running a bunch of ubuntu 16.04 64-bit linux workstations for eth zurich users
<tarzeau> and one ppc with ubuntu, because debian stopped ppc support. otherwise doing livecd.gnustep.org and a bunch of debian packages
<tarzeau> what about you all?
<tarzeau> 16:56 [ Mamarok] [ sspreitz] [ tillo  ] [ ubuntulo12]
<tarzeau> 16:56 [ miup   ] [ tarzeau ] [ Tribaal] [ WaVeR     ]
<Tribaal> hi tarzeau :) I'm close to Bern now (in Emmental)
<Tribaal> tarzeau: I work for canonical in the ubuntu foundations team. It's all remote so I could come live here out in the sticks
<Tribaal> I know WaVeR and Mamarok from years ago
<Tribaal> But I think Mamarok is in Germany now
<Tribaal> tarzeau: do you know the people at alternative that had an install party today in eth?
<miup> Tribaal: I did help out the guys from the alternative on other install events ^^
<miup> Tribaal: that's their website --> https://thealternative.ch/
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-21
<Tribaal> Yeah I got in touch last week, I wondered if he knew them personally from working at eth :)
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-22
<tarzeau> Tribaal: nope. they do it all in the eth zurich Zentrum, i'm on hoenggerberg
<tarzeau> Tribaal: i've failed several times with canonical, to have their linux not only for private/home use, but enterprise wise improved
